# How Many Squares Do You See?



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

I see 40.

View attachment 3055


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2012)

I couldn't get past 40 either, although the first count stopped at 36. It took me a bit to see the last 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 1, 2012)

yes 40


----------



## Unoriginalname (Sep 1, 2012)

There are a lot of squares on the puritanboard. I have also spotted quite a few dweebs.


----------



## he beholds (Sep 1, 2012)

36 : (


----------



## bookslover (Sep 1, 2012)

2,963.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2012)

The most I can come up with is 40.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 1, 2012)

How many quadrilaterals are there?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes, 40 squares is right. Quadrilaterals is too much thinking for me.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2012)

I would have to google "quadrilateral" and I am pretty sure it would make my head hurt.


----------



## jambo (Sep 1, 2012)

I say 40 but have this feeling that 40 is too simple and there must be more somewhere.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

well someone on fb got 50 so far


----------



## crixus (Sep 1, 2012)

*40* - I counted them up over and over and over again...and now I feel queasy.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 1, 2012)

There are only 40.

Also, a quadrilateral is a 4 sided figure. So rectangles, squares...


----------



## PaulMc (Sep 1, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> well someone on fb got 50 so far



Well she must be adding lines because there are definitely no more than 40!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

I went back to try and find 50 and could only find 37 this time hahahaha I have no idea where I got 40 this morning!


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> I have no idea where I got 40 this morning!


8 tiny
18 small
9 medium 
4 large
1 whole

The large ones were the ones that I missed on my first count.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 1, 2012)

Edward said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea where I got 40 this morning!
> ...



Yep I missed the 4 large ones this time. I guess I see better after a long night at work lol


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 1, 2012)

PaulMc said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > well someone on fb got 50 so far
> ...



I am she who found 50. It was not lines I added. I shared my secret with Sarah when I understood what my secret was. When I added 8 to 16, I came up with 34. 

You can all find 50 squares, perhaps even more, if you let me do the math.


----------



## MarieP (Sep 1, 2012)

OPC'n said:


> well someone on fb got 50 so far



I'm sure there are way more than 50 squares on FB


----------



## crixus (Sep 1, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> PaulMc said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



They could use your help on Wall $treet.


----------



## Edward (Sep 1, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> You can all find 50 squares, perhaps even more, if you let me do the math.



I think that's what they teach in school now - the result isn't important if you understand the concepts.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think it's what they teach in schools Edward. This is my own method. I like to think of it as 'good measure, pressed down, and running over' addition. You'd be surprised at what happens when I subtract, as well (think Matthew 13:12).


----------



## earl40 (Sep 2, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> PaulMc said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



I hope Ruben pays the bills.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, Earl, for that kind hope on our behalf. 

Indeed, he does.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 2, 2012)

Heidi, my aunt has a really cool way of doing math too that she taught herself. Wouldn't it be crazy if you and her had the same way of doing math?


----------

